# Genus Linothele



## Philth (Apr 22, 2014)

Not really a true spider or a tarantula ( whatever that means) but the genus _Linothele_ is a Mygalomorph spider in the family Dipluridae, sometimes referred to as Funnel web tarantula.  They have been sporadically available in the hobby over the years, but not in great numbers, and are rarely bred here in the U.S.  My increasing desire to keep and breed these have inspired me to start a thread dedicated to the _Linothele_ genus.  I searched and couldn't find a similar thread. 

_Linothele fallax_


A young _L. fallax_ taking on a dubia roach


Young female _L. fallax_


Later, Tom

---------- Post added 04-23-2014 at 12:21 AM ----------

_Linothele megatheloides_ ultimate male


_Linothele megatheloides_ mating.


_Linothele megatheloides_ ultimate male


_Linothele megatheloides_ mating.


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 21


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Apr 23, 2014)

Awesome  Thanks for sharing. Do they live about a year?


----------



## Nokturnal1980 (Apr 23, 2014)

Good looking spider thanks for sharing.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RzezniksRunAway (Apr 23, 2014)

They're so metallic! They look like little Ahkal-Teke horses...but in spider shape. Definitely going to have to keep my eye out in case I ever run into one.


----------



## Philth (Apr 23, 2014)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Awesome  Thanks for sharing. Do they live about a year?


I haven't owned a female long enough to get a idea how long they live. It took about a year for me to raise a spiderling to a mature male though. I'd expect the females to live longer.

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Apr 23, 2014)

Aw dang, you're making me want to get back to true spider breeding again, but I would certainly jump at the chance of having one of those for sure.


----------



## jecraque (Apr 23, 2014)

Diplurids and a few other non-tarantula mygalmorphs are at the top of my list. Thanks for reminding me why!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Apr 24, 2014)

Philth, I envy you! I have for a long time been interested in members of the family Dipluridae, but have yet to obtain even one! 

-JohnD.


----------



## Beary Strange (Apr 24, 2014)

I really love Linothele sp. but have yet to bring one home. Those spinnerets are so amazing. Thanks for sharing, lovely spiders. ^^


----------



## NoahThomas43 (Apr 24, 2014)

Very nice Linothele fallaxes!


----------



## dactylus (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for starting the Linothele thread Tom!!  I am also keeping L. fallax and L. megatheloides.  Both species are easy to maintain, gorgeous, and lightning quick!!  Great spiders!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucidd (Apr 26, 2014)

Wow, those spinnerets look like short legs!


----------



## Tomek (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes! A topic for my favorite genus. At this moment I have 0.2.0 Linothele curvitarsis, 0.1.0 L. fallax and 0.1.6 L. megatheloides. 

Linothele curvitarsis:



















Linothele fallax:



















Linothele megatheloides:
























Looking at these pictures made me realise again how much I like these spiders, but also how little I know about them. They are fast and great webbers, but I don't know how much eggsacs they lay, if they take care for them or just hang them in the web, if females keep on molting after becoming adult/fertile. In case of L. curvitarsis I also don't know how big females will get. I had one male (2nd picture) and two 'females' from about the same size. Tried to mate them, but at the day the male died I found old skins from both 'females'. They are visibly larger now, and might have some more growing to do. Now I hope to find another male soon. 

L. megatheloides is relatively easy to obtain in Europe, L. fallax more difficult and L. curvitarsis I have only seen a few times so far.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Philth (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for adding pics Tomek. I recently got some _L. curvitarsis_ as well, but they are to small for me to photograph yet.  I'm pretty sure they carry around the eggsacs, rather then suspend them somewhere. Time will tell for sure 

Later, Tom


----------



## Tomek (Apr 29, 2014)

She doesn't carry anything, most of the time she is half in/out her retreat - without eggsac. Unfortunatly.


----------



## Philth (Jul 23, 2014)

Philth said:


> I'm pretty sure they carry around the eggsacs, rather then suspend them somewhere. Time will tell for sure
> 
> Later, Tom


I'm pretty sure I was wrong when I said this lol.  My first hatching of _Linothele megatheloides_



Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## RegallRegius (Jul 23, 2014)

Congrats on this - well done!


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Jul 23, 2014)

Philth said:


> My first hatching of _Linothele megatheloides_
> Later, Tom


What instar are these beauties? They already have such striking colouration, and those gorgeous long spinnerets!


----------



## Philth (Jul 23, 2014)

They're 2nd instar, just started eating. Nice size for 2nd instar, about 1 inch already.

Later, Tom


----------



## dotdman (Jul 23, 2014)

Philth said:


> I'm pretty sure I was wrong when I said this lol.  My first hatching of _Linothele megatheloides_
> 
> 
> 
> Later, Tom


That's one lovely looking brood. Congrats!


----------



## Twentytwenty (Jul 23, 2014)

I've never seen or heard of these spiders before, but they are awesome looking. Especially those in the OP, their metallic setae looks beautiful.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 23, 2014)

Lucidd said:


> Wow, those spinnerets look like short legs!


In a way, that's what spinnerets are


----------



## Tomek (Jul 25, 2014)

Those are the great discoveries! Congrats.


----------



## dactylus (Jul 29, 2014)

Excellent job Tom!!


----------



## High Lord Dee (Aug 4, 2014)

I am about to receive my first _Linothele _this week.  Looking forward to learning.


----------



## dotdman (Aug 5, 2014)

A couple of L. megatheloides spiderlings, just in from Tom.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Philth (Sep 11, 2014)

_Linothele megatheloides_ adult female.


_Linothele fallax_Adult female.


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## dotdman (Sep 15, 2014)

L. megatheloides sling, shortly after molting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philth (Sep 24, 2014)

_Linothele fallax_ ultimate male,excited to get a shot a mating these 


later, Tom

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 24, 2014)

Damn, he is beautiful.


----------



## dactylus (Sep 25, 2014)

Tom I'm amazed that you can get these beauties in a position to photograph them.  The only time that any of my Linothele are "in the open" is when they're snagging a meal.  Thanks for the nice photos!!

David


----------



## Tomek (Sep 28, 2014)

That adult L. fallax male is stunning! 

My Linothele fallax and L. megatheloides are almost always in sight in evening and night, L. curvitarsis is more 'shy'. Same with feeding. First 2 species run out and catch, L. curvitarsis is more rare to see them catch something.


----------



## Philth (Sep 28, 2014)

_Linothele curvitaris_


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dotdman (Dec 10, 2014)

_Linothele megatheloides_. Growing, growing. Legspan is approaching 2".

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dotdman (Dec 25, 2014)

L. megatheloides, fresh molted from a few days back. Up to a little over 2", and looking really, really nice. Need to setup a new tank for this one soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Maximoshtenberg (Dec 26, 2014)

I just picked up a Megatheloides sling the other day. These pictures are getting me pretty pumped for the little guy to get bigger!


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Dec 26, 2014)

Linothele megatheloides sling:
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 133036


----------



## dotdman (Jan 31, 2015)

Molt! Up to ~2.5" / 6.5 cm legspan.

[YOUTUBE]W8pMkt5c3k8[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Jan 31, 2015)

Molts always bring back memories of a former girlfriend getting out of her designer clothes after falling into the river. Even included her laying on her back on the floor making it easy to imagine her in her web.

Nice video.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dotdman (Feb 9, 2015)

_L. megatheloides_ - spider from the molt video I posted earlier, getting settled into a new home and enjoying some nibbles.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 9, 2015)

L. megatheloides

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wormwood____ (Feb 9, 2015)

pics are of my Linothele fallax sus male













as of late dec maybs early Jan, he completely regenerated his broken spinneret, it took him a few molts though whihc honestly amazed me, i've seem tarantulas regenrate entire lost limbs almost fully in just one molt and it took him like 4 to regenerate the end of a damn spinneret lol

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## wormwood____ (Feb 10, 2015)

*Linothele megatheloides slings*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wormwood____ (Feb 20, 2015)

*more Linothele fallax pics*

most of these pics are of him about a week post molt, i have no idea in the instar since i got him when he (i believe its a he) was about 1.5", idk his for sure length sinc eyou can't really get these things to sit still so you can measure them but i assume he's 3"...maybe slightly over that. These guys grow so effing fast oh mhy gud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wormwood____ (Feb 20, 2015)

*..actually i think those first four were a few days before his molt lol*

these guys will eat the day of their molt, this guy, when he was smaller, once ate like an hour before he molted lol



decided to transfer him to a larger enclosure, he had escape plans on his mind instead




what a beast

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wormwood____ (Feb 20, 2015)

*last random megatheloides pics*

kinda <crappy> but i thought it was better than nothing, so.......................enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Webdrop (Oct 12, 2015)

I am looking for people with a collection of different Dipluridae


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Dec 2, 2015)

L. megatheloides

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hisserdude (Dec 2, 2015)

A true beauty! Love these guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Dec 3, 2015)

L. megatheloides feeding

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ratmosphere (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow, those are so beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Dec 24, 2015)

*L. megatheloides*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hisserdude (Dec 24, 2015)

Man, those guys are just so beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom (Dec 24, 2015)

These are seriously underrated spiders. They are just so beautiful. Thanks for the photos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kumo Punch (Dec 26, 2015)

I've been getting more and more interested in true spiders and these are at the top of the list...and that list is long.  Need to look for a better paying job.  They kinda remind me of Heterothele.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Dec 26, 2015)

These aren't actually true spiders, these are mygalomorphs like tarantulas but in a different family, Dipluridae.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Philth (Jan 14, 2017)

Linothele sp."Panama" by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jan 14, 2017)

Biollantefan54 said:


> These aren't actually true spiders, these are mygalomorphs like tarantulas but in a different family, Dipluridae.


True. And incredibly speedy :-s


----------



## Toff202 (Jan 15, 2017)

Linothele fallax

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Flexzone (Feb 22, 2017)

_*Linothele fallax




*_

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your pictures. They're beautiful spiders. Post more! Yay!


----------



## SingaporeB (Aug 4, 2017)

So does anyone have a female they've had in care for more than three years?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------

